# cold air intake?



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

to install the cosmo cold air intake in my 93 SE do i need to move the battery?


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a VG. But, from the VE engine bays that I see with CAIs installed, it doesn't look like the battery needs to be moved or relocated. Perhaps, it needs to be temporarily removed for cutting needs (that is, if your CAI is one that runs down into your cold air "box" in the fender well).

otherwise, if it's not really a CAI, but a simple cone intake replacing the filter air box, then you still don't need to relocate the battery.

You may have already installed your CAI, so this will be for future askers of this question.


----------

